
Drinking pop daily can shorten your life: Study - wfjackson
http://www.torontosun.com/2014/10/17/drinking-pop-daily-can-shorten-your-life-study
======
50shade
That seems interesting, but what exactly is "pop"? And why is there a photo of
a SODA in the article?

:P

